# Another new Calf!



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Another new calf! He was born sometime Friday night. Dad saw him Saturday. This was my first peek at him, looks good.

This makes nine since 11 Oct. Papa, a polled Hereford I bought last December is doing his job. I was worried about him. He was a little young for breeding and just looked small. For years we ran Charolais, most of those bulls were about 2000lbs. This bull just looked small to my eye.

One of those big bulls went crazy and put me in the hospital. Had to partially tranquilize him to get him in a trailer. Dad always like Herefords and it was coming up to his 80th birthday. I drove across the state to a Hereford breeder and bought papa. I’m happy with the out come.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

He looks like a pretty nice bull, I don't like the Hereford tendency toward tougher meat, doesn't work well for our grass to plate program, but if they are going to be grain finished anyhow there are a lot of really good Hereford traits. that cross should throw some nice light reds and golds.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

The colors are nice, some surprising.

My final consideration was milk production. Charolais tend toward small udders where as Herefords tend to be larger. Looking to my future heifers, I wanted this trait in the herd.

The other was birth weight. I lost 3 great cows to birth weight issues (prolapse births, bad ones). Those big charolais bulls… don’t care what their papers say, they tend toward large calves. This is usually a good thing but not when your losing cows!


----------



## Txcatlady1 (Nov 9, 2014)

I have 2 bull calves on the ground that were born over last week. I only have a small herd, husband has more. All are crossbred, Brahman/Hereford/angus and were bred to a brangus bull. Angus adds lower birthweight usually, Brahman adds height and Hereford adds solidy milker factor. Husband has 2 brangus Bulls and 1 Hereford bull. We are having funeral for his dad today that he will inherit a Brahman bull from. We don't need four Bulls but wrong time of year to sell really good, young bulls. Expensive hobby


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Awesome, if you need to get rid of a calf or two let me know.  We're considering getting a couple calfs, to go with out pigs and the wife still really wants goats!!!


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

And yet another new baby calf this morning, up with the sun. Handsome little fellow! He was born late yesterday, momma got him clean and dried off before dark (and freezing temps). 10th one since October, the new bull is taking care of business!


----------



## moldy (Feb 14, 2015)

Beautiful calf! I am looking at AI'ing with some Hereford semen this spring. Most of our mamas are straight Angus, but we want to add some hybrid vigor to the herd. We do have a few Hereford mamas. They seem to be a little more calm than the Angus.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Look what I found in the pasture today… No. 11 This one is a little heifer. Looks healthy but could have picked a better spot for a nap!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

One of these days you will figure out how all this happens...


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice to see things are going well for you Cotton!

Looks like a little bull is going a long way for ya...


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Yep… figure it out one day… 

This calf took a nap up by the hay rings… poop everywhere! I saw her walking around earlier. She looked really good, good bone structure, height and width. Hopefully she’ll be a good momma.

That’s the down side with a heifer. I have to feed her for about 2 years before I get a clue if she’s a good producer. The first calf she will produce is iffy! Not always a good indicator that she is a good cow. If the calf sort of looks good I might take a chance and feed her another year. Even then it’s 50/50, having a good calf and raising a good calf are 2 different things!


----------



## gebhardsdairy72 (Oct 20, 2014)

Anyone know Where u find mini Hereford Calves


----------

